# Going from Camber to Hybrid Rocker



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

My first board was a Rome Crail (Soft, Cambered, Directional) and I could carve a turkey with that thing.
My new board is the 2011 GNU Rider's Choice and I can't carve the way I used to on my old Crail (I really miss the pop when transitioning edges)

Just wondering what peoples experiences are going from a cambered board to a hybrid rocker, and how you ride differently as a result.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can't carve C2 with Magne you're doing something wrong. Just give it time, that is one of the grippiest tech-combos out there


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

i just got the gnu riders choice to it was hard to carve for me the first time i went but it was the stance i had it ducked to much so idk if u have the same problem good luck with it i love my riders choice


----------



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you can't carve C2 with Magne you're doing something wrong. Just give it time, that is one of the grippiest tech-combos out there


Just doesn't feel as smooth when I transition sides during a carve. On my old camber board, I felt alot of G Forces going into a carve.



snowboarder1 said:


> i just got the gnu riders choice to it was hard to carve for me the first time i went but it was the stance i had it ducked to much so idk if u have the same problem good luck with it i love my riders choice


What did you have your stance set at? I admit I usually ride +25/-15 but I switched this one to +15/-15 for better switch riding since its twin tip.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

your style and technique does change a bit when switching. Traditional camber boards are all about clearly digging in your edge and going directly from edge to edge, where the new technology has a kind of skatey feeling because you don't have to dig your edges in and watch your edges like mad.

Personally, I really like it, because it allows me to be a lot more ballsy. On my camber board, it was like life or death. Do something out of the box, and you catch and edge and eat shit. Ride switch, catch an edge and eat shit. It got to the point where the board trained me not to go outside of the safety zone.

If your one of those hard-charger groomer people, you may not like it.


----------



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> your style and technique does change a bit when switching. Traditional camber boards are all about clearly digging in your edge and going directly from edge to edge, where the new technology has a kind of skatey feeling because you don't have to dig your edges in and watch your edges like mad.
> 
> Personally, I really like it, because it allows me to be a lot more ballsy. On my camber board, it was like life or death. Do something out of the box, and you catch and edge and eat shit. Ride switch, catch an edge and eat shit. It got to the point where the board trained me not to go outside of the safety zone.
> 
> If your one of those hard-charger groomer people, you may not like it.


You're right, before I had to dig in to the carve so it felt like I was carving more aggressively and I really got the hang of it. Truly a great feeling. The RC only needs a little bit of toe wiggle and it starts turning. 
I do happen to fall into the hard-charging groomer category  

I may be carving, but its a different feel all together


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

i had it at something really drastic like +21 and -18 i just switched it to +12 and -6 and am gonna take it out this weekend


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

and ya definitely the c2 btx initiates into turns alot faster than the regular camber boards


----------



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

snowboarder1 said:


> i had it at something really drastic like +21 and -18 i just switched it to +12 and -6 and am gonna take it out this weekend


Should changing from '+18/-15' to '+15/-15' have a big impact? It's only +3 degrees more.


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

really all i could tell u is to play around with ur bindings everyone likes it set differently but the change from +18 to +15 would probably make a little difference


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

ChiGGz said:


> My first board was a Rome Crail (Soft, Cambered, Directional) and I could carve a turkey with that thing.
> My new board is the 2011 GNU Rider's Choice and I can't carve the way I used to on my old Crail (I really miss the pop when transitioning edges)
> 
> Just wondering what peoples experiences are going from a cambered board to a hybrid rocker, and how you ride differently as a result.



My go to board has been the Stairmaster- mid flex radial cambered twin. I rode the Attack banana for two days and just hated it- squirrely, twitchy, magna still grabby, and the rocker on this one sucked. That said, I rode the new travis rice and jamie lynn at whistler and the rice blew me away. My shop guy says they did the magna on the rice different than their other boards. It ripped up the steeps like no other deck I've been on. I also liked the new Signal Omni a lot which I got to demo. So I guess it all depends on the rider/board combination since the hybrids will vary as greatly as the camber v. rocker.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the Stair isn't a mid flex, its definitely below mid. However I hear ya on Magne, it is just too aggressive. Kudos on the Omni, that is one of my favorite boards for anything outside of straight bombing chutes and whatnot.


----------

